# Uploading pics



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I've tried to upload pics to the gallery and they exceed the max ht and or width. How would I modify to fit. Does not seem obvious in the edit function of the program. But I'm no officionato on this stuff! Any help appreciated  ???
Thanks! Carolyn


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

If you have a paint software or something like photoshop you can downsize the image in that.
Or send me the pics and I can do it for you.
Let me know and I can PM you with an email address.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks CK, I'll try to fool with it a little more and if no luck i'll get in touch via PM.
Carolyn


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Blaze said:


> Thanks CK, I'll try to fool with it a little more and if no luck i'll get in touch via PM.
> Carolyn


Open the image in paint, then go to Image >> "Resize/Skew..." and then you can resize it horizontally and veritcally, but make sure you do them the same or the image will go all weird.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks very much. I'll try again. Carolyn


----------

